# GE 9325 anf this bulb...



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is a place I found the GE bulb and a 6500k/6700k bulb too (to save on shipping which is $10.95 through this place).

I would assume that this 6500k bulb will be fine, right?

http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/20Review.asp

http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/eca...ode=FT55DL.865


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Your links dont work


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Hmmm.

Lets try again.

http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=FT55DL.865

Its the last bulb on the page.

http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Browse.asp


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

It says
55W 6500K 2G11 BASE 21.1" DAYLIGHT DT55/65/RS EIKO

So I would assume it a 6500K bulb


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> It says
> 55W 6500K 2G11 BASE 21.1" DAYLIGHT DT55/65/RS EIKO
> 
> So I would assume it a 6500K bulb


Yeah there isnt too much info on it through the site. I would just hate to order a light and it not work out.

I assume a 6500k pc bulb from brandx is relatively similar as a 6500k bulb from coralife or current as far as plant growth...


----------



## phanmc (Jun 21, 2004)

K rating means very little in the grand scheme of things. Chances are any whitish bulbs will grow plants well, even the crappy warm white bulbs will grow plants.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

phanmc said:


> K rating means very little in the grand scheme of things. Chances are any whitish bulbs will grow plants well, even the crappy warm white bulbs will grow plants.


This I know. I just didnt want to buy a no name bulb that was rated at 6500k then get it and its yellow.

I recieved the bulbs last wednesday. They look good, TheGE bulb is a little more pink then I would have liked but what can you do?


----------

